# Glock 19 Gen4........recoil spring question



## croll326 (Jan 23, 2011)

From what I have read it will come with an "03" or "04" spring. "04" spring is better than the "03" spring. Would it be better to get an adapter rung and go with a Gen3 spring and guide rod to eliminate the possibility of having an issue? Should I just use it as is and see if I have an issue? All of your thought and ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Why pay for something you may not need? If you're buying the gun in person, see what spring it has and then see if you need to replace it etc. by actually shooting it.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

All current guns will come with the 04 spring, and will work just fine. Mine came with an 03 spring (several months ago) and worked great. However, I did subsequently send for the 04 spring just to have it. (and it was free) Buy with confidence.


----------



## croll326 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------

